# Migoto Cutlery Mini Cleaver Mini-Passaround (GTA)



## aboynamedsuita

I’m going to be sending my *Migoto Cutlery Mini Cleaver* to a couple friends / KKF members for a few weeks in GTA as I’m preoccupied with some other matters and won’t be able to enjoy using it myself. I’d consider them to be quite well-versed with cleavers (they even helped design/spec some cleavers for a “brand” I won’t mention), so am interested to hear their thoughts on the mini cleaver!

I’d share my thoughts, but I can’t articulate them nearly as well as @toishigram did on Instagram – I agree 100% and couldn’t say it better:



> toishigram* @migoto_cutlery mini cleaver hitting it out of the park. Tall but thin without being in the slightest way effete or flimsy. Mini cleavers can be a tricky little niche between traditionally smaller nakiri and bigger chukabocho cleavers as they can sometimes miss on both fronts and lose what’s good about the smaller form of a nakiri and the bigger form of a chucka bocho and leave you stranded in no man’s land. This knife somehow inverts that dilemma and captures what’s good about both, namely the nimbleness and thin edge of a nakiri and the height and authority through the cut of a cleaver. Veg prep feels like cheating. Onto specifics for the nerds - this knife is the slightly tougher blue 2 as forged by master Yoshikazu Tanaka so the quality and pedigree is beyond reproach and if you ask Migoto nicely, Lee will put one of his vicious edges on for you if you ever wanted to know what a real edge feels like. *Also worth mentioning - Lee somehow found a wormhole in the space time continuum and got this delivered from Aus to NZ in 18hrs .


----------



## esoo

Very cool looking blade and I look forward to hearing the reviews. I'd had this on my shortlist for a while as it looks awesome.


----------



## wind88

I can't wait to take this for a spin and see how it compares to my TF mini cleaver of similar size. I will let the GTA cleaver lord to give the final verdict though . I'm sure this will be a much more pleasant experience than that other "brand". 

A random rant, what's with people ripping off car brand logos these days....

Thanks @aboynamedsuita for arranging this!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

esoo said:


> Very cool looking blade and I look forward to hearing the reviews. I'd had this on my shortlist for a while as it looks awesome.


I’ve been impressed with it, toishigram’s quote from Instagram captures my thoughts exactly.

I’d suggest to keep your eye open for a restock on the website, maybe there’s an “email when available” option too.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

wind88 said:


> I can't wait to take this for a spin and see how it compares to my TF mini cleaver of similar size. I will let the GTA cleaver lord to give the final verdict though . I'm sure this will be a much more pleasant experience than that other "brand".
> 
> A random rant, what's with people ripping off car brand logos these days....
> 
> Thanks @aboynamedsuita for arranging this!



You’re first in line. I’ll get it in the mail after the thanksgiving holiday on Monday (in case anyone not from Canada is wondering, thanksgiving here is in the tundra is earlier than in USA).

I’m sorry you had the unpleasant experience with the other “brand”, although it sounds like MANY people have had issues too (which were even noted here on KKF), so it isn’t you. For what it’s worth, my dealings with Migoto Cutlery have been quite pleasant and professional.


----------



## Jville

aboynamedsuita said:


> You’re first in line. I’ll get it in the mail after the thanksgiving holiday on Monday (in case anyone not from Canada is wondering, thanksgiving here is in the tundra is earlier than in USA).
> 
> I’m sorry you had the unpleasant experience with the other “brand”, although it sounds like MANY people have had issues too (which were even noted here on KKF), so it isn’t you. For what it’s worth, my dealings with Migoto Cutlery have been quite pleasant and professional.


What is the other brand you are referring to?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Jville said:


> What is the other brand you are referring to?



Kemadi. This thread is one of several which may provide context of the business ethics/integrity:





My experience with kasumi kev


“Going to go ahead and try and repost this with a little context and without the screenshots of what exactly he wrote me. around the start of the pandemic I had a comet that I was wanting to get a little work done on. I messaged kasumi kev and asked if he might be interested in working on it...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Jville

aboynamedsuita said:


> Kemadi. This thread is one of several which may provide context of the business ethics/integrity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My experience with kasumi kev
> 
> 
> “Going to go ahead and try and repost this with a little context and without the screenshots of what exactly he wrote me. around the start of the pandemic I had a comet that I was wanting to get a little work done on. I messaged kasumi kev and asked if he might be interested in working on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


Oh, ok I remember this now.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

@wind88 package was dropped off at the post office, should arrive within a week.


----------



## wind88

The mini cleaver spent a few weeks with me and I was loving it. Good size and very nimble for a cleaver. It’s perfect for home use imo. The grind is razor thin and it just glides through dense produce. The only downside is stickage (wet carrots and big onions) that comes with such thin grind as expected. It cuts amazingly similar to the Shiraki honyaki gyuto (same sharpener as this mini cleaver) that I owned before. F&F is very good as well. The wa handle is light and elegant. Overall, very impressed. I would take it over a nakiri any day . 

@aboynamedsuita Thanks for the opportunity to try it out. Appreciate your generosity (you even covered shipping!). Now, it’s with the infamous GTA cleaver lord. We can wait for his insights and verdict.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Thanks for trying it out and sharing your feedback. I found similar a somewhat similar experience when cutting thin/wet produce due to the thin grind, but that is to be expected, and overall I prefer that to the “wedgy” thicker grinds, at least for how I usually cut.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Here’s some initial feedback from the GTA cleaver lord.



knifeknifeknives @migoto_cutlery mini #chinese #cleaver#chukabocho in blue 2 iron clad 180mm x 80mm

Having used many cleavers in different sizes this one would be the one I would recommend for new cleaver users at home. Super thin, very nimble and in true laser category makes the transition to cleavers easy. The dimensions make it like a mega nakiri but much better given the squared tip of cleavers. Lasers through 2 inch diameter fresh carrots with ease and has fairly good seperation considering the thinness of it due to the perfect convex grind. Forged by Yoshikazu Tanaka and sharpened/grinded by Kawakita Hamono. Overall fit and finish excellent and still within a reasonable price point.

Get one! Support a transparent and legit business!


----------

